# Cable quality nutz.



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Just wanting to get a census on cable quality. Now I can hear the difference between ultra cheap cables and "good" cables but is there really noticable merit for getting a $5,000 set of speaker cables over a $100 set? I personally think that while there may be SOME difference, most people that claim to hear it are getting an aural placebo. I mean, once yout get above a certain quality, the audio is all in perfect phase until you get passed the 40KHz range or higher, induced noise is only milliwatts compared to the dozen or so watts feeding the speakers etc. That range is usually the $50 range.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I doubt you'd be able to tell much difference as long as the diameter (gauge) of the wire is sufficient for the run and the amount of power transmitted.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

A somewhat contraversial topic, however I have yet to meet anyone who can hear the difference between figure 8 flex and anything else in the same gauge.


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

I am assuming from your question that you are asking about speaker wire. When you say "cables" in an AV forum, it could mean anything that connects two pieces of equipment. 

Regarding speaker wire, I think the evidence points to no great difference between well made generic speaker wire of an appropriate guage for the distance it has to cover and "boutique" speaker wires. I would recommend checking out the "cables and interconnects" section of the audioholics website for informative articles about various types of AV cables including speaker wire.

http://www.audioholics.com/education/cables


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Well I meant any kind of cable but used speaker cable as an example because I've seen speaker cables for home theaters that cost $2,500 a pair for 6M.


----------

